# Need a skyline for wedding car!



## ibook17 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys, i was wondering if anybody could help me?

Me and my Husband to be are getting married Dec 09 and we would both love a skyline to be our wedding car in white! I've seen a couple of post but they are pretty old...

Can anybody help? I'm in Hertfordshire area....

Thanks


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

short offtopic: I would not want a car which could ruin the best day in my life :nervous:

All the best,but there are better cars for weddings


----------



## ibook17 (Feb 25, 2009)

funny you should say that! Either a Skyline or a Evo....we had a evo 6 not long ago but sold it!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive got 4 GTR's doing my wedding, all white :0

mook


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

me and the Mrs are using her dads R35, hes insured me for the day so i can drive it to the "evening do" i will be arriving at the church in my white R32 i think


----------



## ibook17 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> ive got 4 GTR's doing my wedding, all white :0
> 
> mook


Mook

Thanks for that!....

Lucky!!


----------

